# Power Query: how to get Date Created in Custom Column?



## illusionek (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello

I use Import From Folder function to import multiple CSV files. I am desperately trying to create Custom Column to display created date from the file property but I am very unsuccessful. 

I can see this date on the initial screen but not sure how I can get it into Custom Columns. The only solution I was able to find online was to use Csv.Document([Content]) but it doesnt seem to be working.


Any advise please?


----------



## sandy666 (Jan 8, 2020)

maybe select *Content* and *Date created* (with Ctrl key) then _Remove Other Columns _and _Expand_ binaries from *Content*


----------



## illusionek (Jan 8, 2020)

Unfortunately it hasnt worked


----------



## sandy666 (Jan 8, 2020)

if you did it like in post#2 go to *Steps* and remove step: _Remove Other Columns 1



_


----------



## illusionek (Jan 8, 2020)

Worked well, many thanks!


----------



## sandy666 (Jan 8, 2020)

You are welcome & thanks for the feedback


----------



## Sensei (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks @sandy666. I also have the same issue and had applied your fix and it worked.
Thanks so much, being struggling with this for 3 months


----------



## Sensei (Mar 24, 2021)

sandy666 said:


> if you did it like in post#2 go to *Steps* and remove step: _Remove Other Columns 1
> 
> View attachment 3455_


This worked perfectly well for me. Thank @sandy666


----------

